# the mighty megs 16



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Havent used it for ages and gave the daily a coat today... forgot how good it is!! goes on and off a dream and you need next to no product :thumb:

only got half a tin left so might get some more for stock, you dont need to spend all that money on wax when you can get this for 11 quid


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's great stuff. I bought a pot and spent most of it passing samples of it to mates lol still got half a pot, it's massive!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

only reason i have half a tin is because the first time i used it i raped the tin!! used far too much product and struggled to get it off... when applied thick and left for a long time its a nightmare :lol: lesson learned straight away though


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Lol, I've tried a test spot with it caked on. It's some real hard work shifting it!!!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I used it yesterday and it is a dream to use, really had forgotten how easily to spreads 

So much so i am likley to be selling my supnatural soon :doublesho


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

supernatural comes off luuurvly but its not the easiest to spread I find, I still need to use my megs 16 I've had it for months now


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

mattsbmw said:


> I used it yesterday and it is a dream to use, really had forgotten how easily to spreads
> 
> So much so i am likley to be selling my supnatural soon :doublesho


Don't! :doublesho


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its a very good wax for the price.Its still going on my Dad's car at least 5 months after applying it:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

started lightly raining here, so had to go out there and check out the beading as you do :lol: looks awesome


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

big ben said:


> started lightly raining here, so had to go out there and check out the beading as you do :lol: looks awesome


pic?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

big ben said:


> started lightly raining here, *so had to go out there and check out the beading as you do* :lol: looks awesome


Ha I am bad for that:lol:Yip 16 beads and sheets water like a good un:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> pic?


will post one in the morning in better light :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Ross said:


> Ha I am bad for that:lol:Yip 16 beads and sheets water like a good un:thumb:


love seeing wax beading, main reason for applying it in my eyes :lol:

its beading as good as ever out there!! only put one coat on though, as its getting resprayed next monday i was just having a play really


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

took the dog for a walk so thought i would get some pics for you kev whilst out there :thumb:





































one coat and i rushed it on to say the least so doubt the paintwork is all covered


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

Frig me, thats awesome beading!:doublesho

Can't wait to #16 mine in a few weeks after a good polishing.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

twissler said:


> Frig me, thats awesome beading!:doublesho
> 
> Can't wait to #16 mine in a few weeks after a good polishing.


it would be better if i took my time with the prep and applied 2 coats for even coverage thats for sure :thumb:

im sure you will enjoy it, just apply it thinly and take it of quickly!!


----------



## GazT4R` (Apr 20, 2009)

Recommend it to everyones car that I do as a cheap but bloody good wax to keep it looking nice. Awesome value and great product.


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

wow amazing am tempted by this! Where can it be bought?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

most places sell it, there was a trader on here doing it 11 quid posted or something?

serious performance do it for a tenner but you would have to speak to Alex about cheaper postage maybe??

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,51,toView_150.html


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

Alot cheaper than on cleanyourcar!!!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

big ben said:


> only reason i have half a tin is because the first time i used it i raped the tin!! used far too much product and struggled to get it off... when applied thick and left for a long time its a nightmare :lol: lesson learned straight away though


i did exactly the same - genuinely used a quarter tin on first application to a jaguar.


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

Why cos it's cheaper than most and you thought ah sod it!


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

got a tin from i4 detailing mat threw in a app pad and mf. looking forward to using this


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

big ben said:


> took the dog for a walk so thought i would get some pics for you kev whilst out there :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took the dog for a walk...yeh right. Any reason to take a few snaps of beading:lol:
Really nice pics fella. 
Think I'll invest in some.
Cheers for posting.

Rich:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

performace motorcar om here do free postage and a dw discount i found to be cheapest when i orderd a tin


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

Super G said:


> got a tin from i4 detailing mat threw in a app pad and mf. looking forward to using this


is he a site sponser?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Aimez said:


> is he a site sponser?


yep, they can be found through the forum home page!!

http://www.performancemotorcare.com..._Paste_Wax___16_312g.html#aPMC00414#aPMC00414


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry I didn't know!!
Oh dear my browser doesn't like that webpage! Think i will have to buy from serious performance


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Aimez said:


> Sorry I didn't know!!
> Oh dear my browser doesn't like that webpage! Think i will have to buy from serious performance


good excuse to try some serious performance products then 

all the stuff is awesome :thumb:


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

Only buying a brush as well they don't have the other stuff I want, first new bits for 2010 not much but I have just bought a bigger brake upgrade!


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

Used this today, lots of showers today so couldn't do the whole car so will try again tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Tis good wax indeed.


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

Ah loving the beading on the two cars! Should have taken a pic! Thanks to this thread & OP!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

think we need some pics :thumb:

glad to hear you like it, great wax and you dont need to use much at all, it spreads so easy


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

I know it was warm at the weekend an it melted on the foam pad! Felt too easy to apply tbh but I was knackered after doing full wash clay and polish on two cars!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

it does melt on the pad good, its hard to not use too much product! i actually brought another tin last week, my mates having my half full one to try out, im sure he will love it to


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes easy to use too much will still put another coat on next weekend I think. I am not too worried about using too much as was note expensive. Shame it doesn't smell nice thou.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Love #16 too.. Goes on well, comes off well, and looks lovely on non metallic black..


----------



## n80krr (Mar 31, 2009)

would SRP then EGP then megs 16 be ok?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

should work ok, but i would go straight from SRP to #16


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

coudl you use fk425 over megs #16?


----------



## n80krr (Mar 31, 2009)

Thought EGP may seal the SRP so therefore improve longevity of it. then a nice shiney megs wax on top. I know waxes don't last that long or is megs synthetic?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

bigup said:


> coudl you use fk425 over megs #16?


yep, works well together :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

n80krr said:


> Thought EGP may seal the SRP so therefore improve longevity of it. then a nice shiney megs wax on top. I know waxes don't last that long or is megs synthetic?


best thing to do is try it, i havent tried the combination of all 3. You may get longer durability, you may not??

i find megs 16 beads well for about 3-4 weeks depending on different factors. After this i usually re apply it as i like my car to bead when it wears a wax


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

i can do pretty much one side of my audi wagon with one swipe out the tin, roof/bonnet= one swipe, amazingly economical to apply, and insane beading.


----------



## n80krr (Mar 31, 2009)

quality, cos no doubt i'll have to do the missus audi too.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

a tin of #16 will last years, if it doesnt you are applying far too much


----------



## Maikki (Oct 3, 2008)

I did my Saab 9-5 last october:

- polished with megs #83 and#80
- 1 layer #16
- 1 layer Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax

...and it seems to be time to wax it again so 8 months is not bad considering it has survived harsh Finnish autumn, winter and spring. Temperature varying from -32 celsius to +28 not forgetting lovely slush mixed with salt and sand.


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone knows how #16 compares to collinite?


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

How many washes is it meant to last then? 8 month WTF! Did you not clean the car many times for 8 months then?


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> Anyone knows how #16 compares to collinite?


Pretty much similar in all ways  Both last long, both aren't easiest wax to apply, both are great value for money,both have some sort of chemical scents,both are hybrid waxes, and what's most important, both are actually the only waxes You really need IMHO


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

PIT said:


> Anyone knows how #16 compares to collinite?


very similar imo but #16 gives a slightly better finish i think.


----------



## bzee17 (May 12, 2008)

Just ordered a tin from Mark @ Autobrite, can't wait to try it.
Also ordered an underbody lance for the underside / arches, winters coming lots of road salt to blast away.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I think I will die before I finish my tin of this stuff, it just spreads and spreads and spreads, you probably need 3 dips into the tin for a whole car. In fact not even 3 dips, just drop the pad into the tin, and with no pressure give the pad a slight rotation and thats you done.

Incredible wax. I will always have some of this.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It's very good but FK1000 beats it imo - Slightly more expensive but goes on and off like a dream and leaves a lovely wet look


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

But does fk smell of crayons?!!!

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm crayons :drool:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Eddy said:


> But does fk smell of crayons?!!!
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm crayons :drool:


No it smells like a weaker 476:lol:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Ive never smelt 476 either! Not good apparently is it?


----------



## bzee17 (May 12, 2008)

I tried some as a tester, on my walnut door cappings, and I got a nice reflection, and thats from just the door cappings.
I know this stuff is going to be awesome on solid black paint.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

It sure will be :thumb:


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

evotuning said:


> Pretty much similar in all ways  Both last long, both aren't easiest wax to apply, both are great value for money,both have some sort of chemical scents,both are hybrid waxes, and what's most important, both are actually the only waxes You really need IMHO


Afair, M16 is a pure wax, while M26 is a hybrid. Where did you get the information about M16 being a hybrid?

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Just bought a tin of Megs 16 to try out after reading this thread. Normally use 476, but thought i'd have a go with this, maybe compare them over winter.


----------



## Jeffers01 (Aug 12, 2010)

Just bought my first tin of 16 after reading this thread.... what power!!! How long should it be left on to dry/harden before buffing?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Jeffers01 said:


> How long should it be left on to dry/harden before buffing?


Apply _*very*_ sparingly and don't leave too long - use the finger swipe test to determine when to remove.

Alan W


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

it feels too easy using this tbh! lol very easy to use too much of this as if it is warm out it melts into the applicator you use!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

pete5570 said:


> Just bought a tin of Megs 16 to try out after reading this thread. Normally use 476, but thought i'd have a go with this, maybe compare them over winter.


Apply Megs 16 very thinly and you should have no problems.


----------



## bzee17 (May 12, 2008)

Gave my cab a good seeing to today.
Underbody Lance chassis & wheel arches.
Autobrite snowfoam with wax.
Megs Gold Class 2 BM, with Kent Noodle Wash Mitt.
Megs #16.

This wax is just the best i've used, went on nice and came off easily to leave a nice reflection of myself. Will see what the durability is going to be like.
Was going to SRP it first, but was too hyped up to see what it was like going straight to #16
I'll be ordering another tin of this stuff, very good value for how much you get.


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

You won't need another tin for a long time! Sorry to go a bit off topic what is this under body lance chassis people keep saying they are doing is it just using foam underside of the car or using specific stuff and how do you do it?


----------



## bzee17 (May 12, 2008)

Underbody lance is just your usual pressure washer lance attachment, but with a 90 degree bend at the end. I ordered mine from Mark at Autobrite Direct £28.99.
I personally just use it as it is, no foam just water.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> I used it yesterday and it is a dream to use, really had forgotten how easily to spreads
> 
> So much so i am likley to be selling my supnatural soon :doublesho


I sold SN after using #16 too, its just in a league of its own for the price.

Love it


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Underbody lance is just your usual pressure washer lance attachment, but with a 90 degree bend at the end. I ordered mine from Mark at Autobrite Direct £28.99.
> I personally just use it as it is, no foam just water.


Or Machinemart for the Nilfisk P/W at £23.48....
http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/click-clean-underchassis-nozzle


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

trv8 said:


> Or Machinemart for the Nilfisk P/W at £23.48....
> http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/click-clean-underchassis-nozzle


Just be careful, i bought one of these and it didnt fit :doublesho so i took it back to another store and tried the 3 or 4 they had on display and they didnt fit either 

So if you want to buy one of these, take your lance with you and test it.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Maybe the problem is with the lance and not the nozzle if you tried 3 or 4 different ones. All the Nilfisk accessories I have fit perfectly on my Nilfisk P/W.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

To reply to the OP..

Got one tub of this and haven't used 1/4 of it yet, it is great for the money and a cracking wax:thumb:

I did buy a second tub just incase they decided to stop selling it over here too.

Now I have 2 tubs I am covered for megs #16 until 3 years after i die:lol:


----------



## truss (May 4, 2009)

would this be a decent wax for wintertime, ie durability? looking for a change from supernatural as thats barely lasted this summer and its been fairly dry!


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Had Megs #16 delviered on thursday, ive learnt this paste wax can be a pain to take off if left to long, i applied the wax by "hand" and god did i have to get the kestrel out to take it off, i then put collinite on half the bonnet and collinite still is the best wax in my eyes


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

megs 16 gets dirty!, how come no one mentioned it?

i have a white car, and polished and waxed with 16, it then kind of got stained and only a apc strip brought back the polished surface, im not talking dirty dirty stains just a black cloudiness throughout the car, no rubbing or cleaning would shift it, just a full wax strip


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Meguiars #16 is amazing on silver, great glossy finish to it. Beading is fantastic too, and the price is even better, you can't go wrong with it!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Tried it the other day, went on easy and buffed off a treat! Don't know about durability, but does look a bit better than 476.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

truss said:


> would this be a decent wax for wintertime, ie durability? looking for a change from supernatural as thats barely lasted this summer and its been fairly dry!


Im using it this winter (just a bit behind 476 in durability but better imo) along with OCW for top-ups :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

grayfox said:


> Im using it this winter (just a bit behind 476 in durability but better imo) along with OCW for top-ups :thumb:


Sounds like a plan! Been looking at this optimum stuff, it seems to be getting a lot of praise on here at the moment. I've just got some Red mist tropical as a top up, but i think OCW will be added to the list.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Never tried Red Mist, prefer the idea of a wax top-up rather than a sealent esp if you've laid down both a sealant and wax beforehand because then the whole order of things are starting to mess up and any medium to heavy solvent based sealant may well eat at your wax. 

On a side note OCW works so nicely with OS and AJT, it produces a good wet but warm look which is great ontop of a glassy sealant, the spray trigger has a great squeeze action so you can control it well and it spreads effortlessly

Actually im gona go apply a layer now, lol.


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

Red mist I think I have that or what is the other spray they do that smells lush maybe its that? The spray trigger is crap it emits a fine spray but so fine it lands in the air not on the paint unless it is on flat area ie bonnet/roof!? MY wax never seems to last think I must be doing something wrong everyone says you should not need to add more wax it should last a few months.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Deniance said:


> megs 16 gets dirty!, how come no one mentioned it?


maybe because none of us have a clue what your on about 

i find any wax only beads for a month tops, after that it has taken a battering from the weather and UV etc.

so the wax starts beading like this --------

then after 3/4 weeks its like this ^^^^^^

so instead of having an even layer it will be jagged. basically there may be wax left but impossible to see it without a microscope. I find a sealant much better for winter, then you could top up with OCW or something similar.

Also red mist once applied a couple times will replace the wax due to the solvents in it, cant see the point of applying that to a wax, rule of thumb is sealant then wax


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I was under the impression the the new tropical version was ok to use over wax as long as you let the wax cure fully, this seems to be what DoDO themselves say on their website.
I would have thought, as Meg 16 is a very durable wax and DoDo market red mist as a detailer, it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

tropical just dries slower doesnt it?

i am sure i remember dodo saying on here it will replace the wax as well. and its not a QD, they dont do one (yet), its a spray sealant


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Some of the traders have it as a quick detailer with protection, some have it as a sealant. The description on CYC site states it can be used over wax etc. Looks like another product that doesn't know what it is. I wouldn't use it as my only protection and it seems i can't really use it on top of my wax so it's looking pretty useless right now. Think i'll stick to my AG rapid detailer, at least i know where i am with this.


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

big ben said:


> maybe because none of us have a clue what your on about
> 
> i find any wax only beads for a month tops, after that it has taken a battering from the weather and UV etc.
> 
> ...


I need selant then I bought black hole but after I had done the summer clay polish and wax so just been using it to shine car up for shows will have to add it or another to my routine fro winter then.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

megs 16 is very durable for a wax, but im a bit of a _hater_ towards waxes through winter as when the beading stops i feel my car hasnt got protection on...

fk1000p last forever and was designed for boats, when my car wears that it doesnt get dirty as quick either, especially when i had fk425 which has anti-static properties!

im thinking about adding OCW though this winter as i love everything optimum i have used and havent used it yet. I love opti-seal for getting to the bits that are arkward as well as its much easier and im pretty lazy a lot of the time haha


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm liking the look of the Optimum stuff also. I've only tried the ONR, but a friend of mine has just got a delivery of Optiseal and OCW,so i'm gonna help him do his white car tomorrow. If i lke what i see, i'm having some.


----------



## wot (Sep 1, 2010)

*Is this good beading then?*

I was delighted to see you all praising the megs #16 here's a few pics of my passat. Wash, Clay, Wax with 2 coats of megs #16. It was raining at the time I took the pics and the big beads kept rolling away.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

some good beading shots and lot of positive comments on the megs,so when [email protected] called me today to confirm an order i placed,i had asked him if he sells the megs #16 as it wasn't on his website,he said yes so i added that and some other stuff to my order,so cant wait on it coming to try out:thumb::thumb:

thanks for all the feedback guys and happy beading


----------



## wot (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll give it a polish sometime soon but as a complete novice I'm glad I was sold a worthwhile value for money product.


----------



## burock (Mar 5, 2010)

How long should i wait for 2nd layer meg 16?


----------



## wot (Sep 1, 2010)

I did it immediately, but would also like to know what an expert would think

Shane


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I've put on 1 coat. That's all you should need, unless you think you may have missed bits,then you could put another coat on.


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

This is after a heavy shower last fall on my old Carbon Silver 350Z.
Two coats of 16 were applied a few weeks earlier and washed once with ONR. As you can see, the beading was still strong.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Amused said:


> This is after a heavy shower last fall on my old Carbon Silver 350Z.
> Two coats of 16 were applied a few weeks earlier and washed once with ONR. As you can see, the beading was still strong.


Can't see anything mate!


----------



## Jeffers01 (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow, that beading is awesome.............


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

burock said:


> How long should i wait for 2nd layer meg 16?


24 hours just to be sure


----------



## wot (Sep 1, 2010)

*Newbie question*

Why the wait, does wax have to cure? newbie question I know..


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Just gives it time to fully gas and cure, if you apply another coat too quickly it _can_ cause difficulties.


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

I hear alot of people say they use 5 coats of wax, I asked why (this was about a expensive wax/sealant too) but got no answer, I thought 2 3 tops. A bit annoying you have to wait until the next day chances are by then you have had to drive the car and its got dusty.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Aimez said:


> I hear alot of people say they use 5 coats of wax, I asked why (this was about a expensive wax/sealant too) but got no answer, I thought 2 3 tops. A bit annoying you have to wait until the next day chances are by then you have had to drive the car and its got dusty.


I keep a 1:32 dilution of Optimum No Rinse in a spray bottle just for this reason. I use it to clean dust of a day or two, with a couple of plush MFs and then reapply my wax.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Kokopelli said:


> I keep a 1:32 dilution of Optimum No Rinse in a spray bottle just for this reason. I use it to clean dust of a day or two, with a couple of plush MFs and then reapply my wax.


I'd recommend a compatible QD instead...


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Mike_T said:


> I'd recommend a compatible QD instead...


QDs never seem to clean a days dust for me, so I use ONR. QDs better of course. I use ValetPro Citrus Bling between layersof wax if it is a clean day.


----------



## sav1000 (Sep 4, 2010)

been recommended this meg's 16 a few days ago, think an order is going to placed! =)


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

ONR is better and safer than a QD for cleaning dust of your car...

i would just put down a good wax prep product and then 1 or 2 layers of megs 16 and your done... maybe top it up with optimum car wax or something similar?


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

big ben said:


> ONR is better and safer than a QD for cleaning dust of your car...
> 
> i would just put down a good wax prep product and then 1 or 2 layers of megs 16 and your done... maybe top it up with optimum car wax or something similar?


Oh yes, that's obviously right. Any washing, traditional or ONR is the best for cleaning dust out of a car.  I just recommended a QD between layers... Sorry.


----------



## minifield (Aug 22, 2010)

I like this wax at the moment but the beading on it isn't brilliant the beads are tight for a week then just form big blobs/ puddles on the car :s am I doing somthing wrong as I was under the impression that the beads stay tight for weeks. Is there any wax that beads tightly and it beads for 3-4 weeks after being aplied?

Regards


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

probably because the car is dirty, you may find the beading is 'fresh' again after a wash


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

minifield said:


> I like this wax at the moment but the beading on it isn't brilliant the beads are tight for a week then just form big blobs/ puddles on the car :s am I doing somthing wrong as I was under the impression that the beads stay tight for weeks. Is there any wax that beads tightly and it beads for 3-4 weeks after being aplied?
> 
> Regards


This is what I had the day after day one.










The beads weren't that small but they were tall.


----------



## minifield (Aug 22, 2010)

jet wash has packed up, so just gave it a quick spray and wipe with some Monkey Spunk, then hosed down, here is a pic of the beeding i got. Not too bad saying it was waxed 2 weeks ago. Still has good water sheeting too Much better than megs GC or their tech wax.


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

Aimez said:


> I hear alot of people say they use 5 coats of wax, I asked why (this was about a expensive wax/sealant too) but got no answer, I thought 2 3 tops. A bit annoying you have to wait until the next day chances are by then you have had to drive the car and its got dusty.


If you work the first layer thoroughly, you won't have to wait a day as you are finished 

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay well not gonna use it for a while now, gonna have to do the pre winter clean soon I only own Dodo Juice Purple haze and this wax so think I may buy something more hardcore maybe a sealant best go search this site!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

five layers of wax is a bit pointless imo, two or three is plenty for maximum coverage and durability. i would leave applying a second layer until the following wash or the next day to allow the first layer to cure fully


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Agree with kev here, any more than 2 layers is a waste


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

Glad I was not alone then only been into this for 2 years and more so the last 12 months but still not there with getting it right!


----------



## AustinTexas (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's Menz PL after 4 months. Car hasn't been washed for one week prior to this rain.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Aimez said:


> Glad I was not alone then only been into this for 2 years and more so the last 12 months but still not there with getting it right!


theres nowt stopping you from applying as many layers as you want, but it'll get to a point when its not really worth it..


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

oh yeh obviously just thought it was odd some people say on my 5th layer I am like WTF seriously I know some people on here are obsessed but that it just a waste of time and money/wax/sealant?!


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

Aimez said:


> oh yeh obviously just thought it was odd some people say on my 5th layer I am like WTF seriously I know some people on here are obsessed but that it just a waste of time and money/wax/sealant?!


Yes, indeed. Meg's - who know their waxes quite well - recommend one layer, and another one to make sure no spot has been missed.

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

I think that many people just enjoy waxing their beloved car. :argie:

For me, as long as wax doesn't build up visibly there's no problem in it...


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Same here, and I too am guilty of over waxing I would think, but doing 4,5+ layers at once it just too extreme.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

How does M16 react to spit shining (spraying chilled water between coats)? 

I never have tried this method, but M16 being so easy to apply I may try applying a few coats in a day.


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Kokopelli said:


> How does M16 react to spit shining (spraying chilled water between coats)?
> 
> I never have tried this method, but M16 being so easy to apply I may try applying a few coats in a day.


Pretty well.


----------



## minifield (Aug 22, 2010)

another question, Ive been told that FK1000p is a sealent so if I apply FK1000p then apply M16 ontop will that give me a deeper wetter finish than just the M16 on its own?

Also can M16 be applied on the top of R222 too add more durability?

Regards


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Nope, just in opposite way. M16 is a hybrid wax of high durablity, R222 is more like pure carnauba (wet looking but not so durable).

For wet look I'd rather layer some carnauba wax over FK1000P than M16...


----------



## minifield (Aug 22, 2010)

Mike_T said:


> Nope, just in opposite way. M16 is a hybrid wax of high durablity, R222 is more like pure carnauba (wet looking but not so durable).
> 
> For wet look I'd rather layer some carnauba wax over FK1000P than M16...


so if i used the fk1000p then apply r222 I would get a deeper wetter finish than if i used the M16 over FK? sorry about these questions I'm a noob


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

minifield said:


> so if i used the fk1000p then apply r222 I would get a deeper wetter finish than if i used the M16 over FK? sorry about these questions I'm a noob


Yes, FK1000P would be a pretty durable base and R222 is declared as one of the wettest waxes, as long as I know. You may consider Clearkote Yellow Moose Wax + Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax as well.


----------



## minifield (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for your help dude


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

You're Welcome


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

minifield said:


> I like this wax at the moment but the beading on it isn't brilliant the beads are tight for a week then just form big blobs/ puddles on the car :s am I doing somthing wrong as I was under the impression that the beads stay tight for weeks. Is there any wax that beads tightly and it beads for 3-4 weeks after being aplied?
> 
> Regards


3 weeks after last application of megs #16, at least 6 washes and plenty rain in between. This is what the roof looked like this morning after last nights rain. Nowt wrong with the beading here mate.


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

So since applying 6 washes you not applied any more just a wipe over with a wash mitt each time yeh?


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry I do use Demon shine after each wash. I just spray on leave a few minutes and rinse off. In fairness I didnt use Demon Shine after I washed it yesterday as I did have the intention of applying another coat of megs 16 but got otherwise distracted, so that pic is rain directly on megs 16 after 3 weeks.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Off topic but......nice Rado in the avatar pic mate!


----------



## minifield (Aug 22, 2010)

DasArab said:


> 3 weeks after last application of megs #16, at least 6 washes and plenty rain in between. This is what the roof looked like this morning after last nights rain. Nowt wrong with the beading here mate.


Thats much better beading than I get, the beads go more like puddles if it hasn't been washed for more than 1 week


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

Mike_T said:


> Nope, just in opposite way. M16 is a hybrid wax of high durablity, R222 is more like pure carnauba (wet looking but not so durable).
> 
> For wet look I'd rather layer some carnauba wax over FK1000P than M16...


Where did you get the information? Meg's have put some technical descriptions into their own forum, and they state that M26 is a hybrid wax, while M16 is a pure wax. That sounds solid, given that M16 is a formula from the '50s.

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

I am confused between do you wash say once a week but this will rub some wax off but keep it beading? Or wash every couple of weeks but not much beading?
Looked at my car yesterday after it rained and realised it is actually beading the rood it never does much on an ibiza cos of the shape.


----------



## burock (Mar 5, 2010)

Beading after 2 coats of meg


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Top_Gun said:


> Where did you get the information? Meg's have put some technical descriptions into their own forum, and they state that M26 is a hybrid wax, while M16 is a pure wax. That sounds solid, given that M16 is a formula from the '50s.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Detlev


Oh, really?  I've been thinking this ever. Sorry for misinformation then! Anyway R222 is a very wet-looking wax.


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am going to be using Meg's 16 for the first time tomorrow and can't wait to see the finished look. Anyway I am just wondering about washing the car in the future. At the moment I have Meg's Hyper Wash and have read that this is quite harsh, so if I dilute it a bit more than usual will this be ok to wash the car or will it get rid of the Meg's 16?


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Can't see you having problems washing with that. I use ONR, it works well over Megs 16,it's a durable wax so should cope with most wash solutions.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I put a coat of 16 on my parents new Outlander and it never fails to impress me.


----------



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

Used Meguiars #16 today for the first time, 2 coats on silver Octavia. Looks awsome, but was a bit hard to buff it off, compare to AG HD. Is it normal, or I applied too much?


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

what are peoples thoughts on 16 on white cars?
reason i ask is i find it gets brown and stainy? after a while and needs to be renewed?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

wojtek_pl said:


> Used Meguiars #16 today for the first time, 2 coats on silver Octavia. Looks awsome, but was a bit hard to buff it off, compare to AG HD. Is it normal, *or I applied too much?*


You got it:lol:Next time you use Megs 16 scrape your applicator on the rim of the tin which removes most of the wax making it easier to get a thin coat:thumb:
I find this works really well with Megs 16 http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/ultimate-german-applicator/prod_280.html


----------



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

Ross said:


> You got it:lol:Next time you use Megs 16 scrape your applicator on the rim of the tin which removes most of the wax making it easier to get a thin coat:thumb:
> I find this works really well with Megs 16 http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/ultimate-german-applicator/prod_280.html


Haha, I knew it... There is alwas a first time


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

Was going to buy a new sealant for winter but never got round to it so used this hope it does the job last year used Dodo Juice Purple Haze.


----------

